# Best way to eat eggs?



## DesertFox (Aug 1, 2008)

I know the best way to eat them is raw but what is the second best choice on how to eat eggs?


----------



## vader (Aug 1, 2008)

hard boiled


----------



## KelJu (Aug 1, 2008)

The best tasting and easiest way for me is to fry or scramble them and pour Sam's choice thick and chunky salsa over them. I have been doing this for months, and I never get tired of eggs now.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 1, 2008)

i prefer over easy....


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 1, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> I know the best way to eat them is raw




Best way is cooked. Digestibility of protein is much less in raw eggs.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 1, 2008)

I like em scrambled! 

no matter what since you will be cooking them in some way there is going to be a denature of the protein, don't worry about it.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 1, 2008)

What is this? Dr. Seuss?

Eat the freakin' eggs!
Raw, boiled, poached, scrambled, fried..over easy..in a quiche...who cares. Stick the thing in your pie hole and eat it...its a freakin' egg!


----------



## allnaturalmyass (Aug 1, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> What is this? Dr. Seuss?
> 
> Eat the freakin' eggs!
> Raw, boiled, poached, scrambled, fried..over easy..in a quiche...who cares. Stick the thing in your pie hole and eat it...its a freakin' egg!



Thats the perfect answer lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 1, 2008)

I've been bringing eggs to work daily and cooking them in the microwave with a little light laughing cow swiss and salsa.  Delicious.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 1, 2008)

Raw????  Thats SOOO 1980's.  Dont eat raw eggs.  

Spray some dam pam on the the dam pan and fry em up.  

Or however you like em.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 1, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I've been bringing eggs to work daily and cooking them in the microwave with a little light laughing cow swiss and salsa.  Delicious.



Laughing Cow and Salsa?

You're such a Fag.

Okay, I'll match the Gayness.....


Start with 3 or 4 hormone-free eggs. Crack into a nice glass bowl...preferrably an antique green or blue glass bowl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Whisk and whisk and whisk until the eggs are light and frothy. Add a little cream, a pinch of kosher salt (or seasalt), freshly cracked black pepper, a pinch of nutmeg, and some freshly minced cilantro, and 1/4 clove of pulverized garlic....whisk and whisk and whisk and whisk and whisk. Over Medium-high heat, pour ever so gently into a non-stick pan, or a pre-heated stainless steel pan hit with an  ounce of olive oil. 

At this point, you can add any ingredients you prefer....laughing cow, chopped portabella or morel mushroooms, roma tomatoes, foie gras, Kraft singles.....















WHO CARES...ITS STILL FREAKIN' EGGS!!!


----------



## go4kj (Aug 1, 2008)

Raw eggs?  Big NO NO.  Risk getting Salmonella .

Disease Listing, Salmonella enteritidis, Generall Information | CDC Bacterial, Mycotic Diseases


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 1, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> I know the best way to eat them is raw but what is the second best choice on how to eat eggs?


First advice is to not think you "know" anything about food until you've done research on the "knowns".  Raw eggs = a potential for salmonella poising.  

Raw eggs are not that much more of a source for protein than cooked eggs are, but when you add a few vegies a cooked egg becomes more nutritious then a raw egg.  That concept leads me to suggest that you get acquainted with the various sites that will provide answers on these types of nutrition questions.  Nutritiondata is a great site, whereas here at IM you get a mixed bag of answers.   Good people here ... don't get me wrong ... but you just don't get the kind of nutritional data that you get from a site like nutritiondata.com.  Bare in mind that the data resulting from a search on eggs at nutritiondata doesn't tell you that you can die from eating a raw egg, so IM is still a great place to learn from.

Now that I've confuse you enough I'll be on my way.  Enjoy your eggs.



> WHO CARES...ITS STILL FREAKIN' EGGS!!!


----------



## nickfromgeo (Aug 5, 2008)

I do not know what's the name of it, it is called Gogli-Mogli and is prepared by raw egg with sugar and cocoa


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 5, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Laughing Cow and Salsa?
> 
> You're such a Fag.
> 
> ...



lol....
Fuck man that made me laugh so much I'm in a good enough mood to go cut grass!  And I didnt know there was a  limp wrist emoticon! If only it was animated!   Goddam i need to change my boxers.....


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 9, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> I know the best way to eat them is raw but what is the second best choice on how to eat eggs?



There is a significant risk of salmonella poisoning from eating raw eggs.

Approximately 1 in 3,000 eggs contain enough salmonella to make you sick if you eat them raw.

Raw is most certainly not the best way to eat eggs.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> There is a significant risk of salmonella poisoning from eating raw eggs.
> 
> Approximately 1 in 3,000 eggs contain enough salmonella to make you sick if you eat them raw.
> 
> Raw is most certainly not the best way to eat eggs.



not to mention raw eggs taste disgusting!


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Aug 9, 2008)

I always have them scrambled with black pepper on top. nom nom nom nom...


----------



## Built (Aug 9, 2008)

DesertFox said:


> I know the best way to eat them is raw but what is the second best choice on how to eat eggs?



With the blood of your enemies.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 10, 2008)

Built said:


> With the blood of your enemies.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Laughing Cow and Salsa?
> 
> You're such a Fag.
> 
> ...



It's gay to try and eat healthy.  Good post.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 10, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> lol....
> Fuck man that made me laugh so much I'm in a good enough mood to go cut grass!  And I didnt know there was a  limp wrist emoticon! If only it was animated!   Goddam i need to change my boxers.....



Explain what's funny in this post.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Laughing Cow and Salsa?
> 
> You're such a Fag.
> 
> ...



You are letting your profession show through!!


----------



## DesertFox (Aug 10, 2008)

Wellllllll soooooorrrrrrrrrrrrryy, I didn't know that raw eggs had a potential of having salmonella but thanks for letting me know though. I think I found my way to eat eggs, fried with louisiana (spelling) hot sauce.


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 10, 2008)

Ive ate hundreds of raw eggs and never been sick.  It really doesn't matter man, don't make your diet harder than it has to be.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 11, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Explain what's funny in this post.



The delivery and the limp wrist icon.


----------

